# Tanalised shed



## tony (11 Feb 2015)

Hi folks , im not sure if ive posted this in the correct forum , but here goes . I want to buy a custom made shed with a pent roof to use as a workshop in my backyard , the width is critical (43") otherwise i will not be able to open my yard door , but the length can be anything up to 12ft . One side & one end will be against the yard wall & so i reckon a door at the opposite end , plus a window in the outfacing side. I have had one priced up at £910 inc delivery, but not erection & this is made of 5/8th shiplap & treated with something from sovereign chemicals. Do you think i should go for tanalised timber ( i dont think these people use it ) & if so , has anyone got any recommendations for a supplier. I know you are going to say why dont you build it yourself , probably because i would prefer to do other things in my spare time & im not as experienced as most people on this site , this would take me a long time .When i eventually get one , it will house my lathe , bandsaw etc & then i will be asking loads more questions about what projects to do , thanks for looking , cheers Tony


----------



## Penny (11 Feb 2015)

This is what I'm getting, in a 10x16 size, but with less windows:

http://www.tigersheds.com/product/tiger-xl-heavyweight-workshop-shed/

They recommend a foot between the workshop and any other wall/fence for erection, and I think 2 ft so I can treat it as required with a sprayer.


----------



## artie (11 Feb 2015)

Penny":3axxd9y3 said:


> This is what I'm getting, in a 10x16 size, but with less windows:
> 
> http://www.tigersheds.com/product/tiger-xl-heavyweight-workshop-shed/
> 
> They recommend a foot between the workshop and any other wall/fence for erection, and I think 2 ft so I can treat it as required with a sprayer.



Have you actually seen that shed or are you buying from a brochure.?


----------



## Penny (11 Feb 2015)

artie":3swdiwy0 said:


> Penny":3swdiwy0 said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I'm getting, in a 10x16 size, but with less windows:
> ...



I'm getting it online after a recommendation.


----------



## artie (11 Feb 2015)

Penny":2c90694e said:


> artie":2c90694e said:
> 
> 
> > Penny":2c90694e said:
> ...



I think you should have a look at one," in the flesh" 28mm framing seems a bit light for a shed that size.


----------



## Penny (11 Feb 2015)

artie":3lhuhc20 said:


> I think you should have a look at one," in the flesh" 28mm framing seems a bit light for a shed that size.



Mine will be the upgraded 44 x 58mm


----------



## artie (11 Feb 2015)

Penny":go12hu5u said:


> artie":go12hu5u said:
> 
> 
> > I think you should have a look at one," in the flesh" 28mm framing seems a bit light for a shed that size.
> ...



Very sensible. imho


----------



## tony (11 Feb 2015)

Hi Penny , once its up I wont be able to get to one side & one end , that is the reason I am looking for a Tanalised shed. I think you get a 15 year guarantee with tanalised timber ?


----------



## brianhabby (11 Feb 2015)

I bought my shed from Malvern Timber and can thoroughly recommend them. Fully tantalised with a 15 year guarantee but I expect it to outlast me. I too will never be able to get to two walls so the tantalising was important. 

As for building it myself - did that once, never again. It takes too long and costs too much.

regards 

Brian


----------



## Woodchips2 (11 Feb 2015)

Hi Tony,
Is the width of 43" going to be adequate to use machinery or is this a typo? I've got a 12'0" x 4'0" shed erected by the previous owner which I use for storage but is too narrow for me to use as a workshop.
Regards Keith


----------



## tony (12 Feb 2015)

Hi Keith , if you mean is it a typing error , then no . If i get some help then i will try & post a photo of my yard & the set up , maybe other suggestions will be made that i have not thought of yet , thanks to all so far , Tony


----------



## graduate_owner (12 Feb 2015)

I bought a 12 x 18 shed from Malvern Timber (advertising on ebay) and I thinkit cost about £1200 delivered and erected, but no floor (£90 extra). One side door and two wider doors as a garage door. It has a frame of 3 x 2 (before planing) and 18mm timber for cladding and roof, all tanalised. No chipboard, ply or OSB so it is quite sturdy. However the felt on the roof was just stapled in place, and it leaked just about from day one of rain. The windows are glass in a rebate, held in place by beading - no sealant. So while the structure is good, the final job was not really satisfactory for a workshop. Also the side cladding did not go to the roof so there was a 4" gap on both sides (easily filled, but more work). Since then I have filled the gaps and clad the roof in box profile sheeting (another £200 or so) so now it is watertight. Overall it was worth the money but did not come up to scratch as it was. They do a range of sizes, so might be worth a call. There are plenty of other such firms advertising there, but this is the one I happened to choose and overall I was not disappointed (not too disappointed anyway). At least it s solidly built. Much better than those garden sheds with 1" x 1" frame and see through cladding. You can get them for about £300 for an 8 x 6, but they are only fit for storing wheelbarrows etc, and they don't look like they will last.

K


----------



## brianhabby (12 Feb 2015)

Because I was erecting my shed myself the guys from Malvern Timber did not fix the felt although they did supply me with proper felt nails. I am surprised they stapled it, I agree that was not really acceptable. 

You are right about the structure, I ordered 19mm cladding and it is a full 19mm, also the floor which I ordered is a full 25mm timber, solid as a rock. I didn't want a window (for security and more hanging space inside) so I can't really speak about that. Overall I am well pleased and I have a building that will last me many years.

regards

Brian


----------



## Owl (13 Feb 2015)

Woodchips2":1l4xzkq0 said:


> Hi Tony,
> Is the width of 43" going to be adequate to use machinery or is this a typo? I've got a 12'0" x 4'0" shed erected by the previous owner which I use for storage but is too narrow for me to use as a workshop.
> Regards Keith




Hi Tony,

I thought that the 43" was a typo until you clarified it. If 43" is the external dimension then the internal width is going to be even tighter, I would agree with Keith in saying that it would be too narrow to use as a workshop.


----------



## tony (16 Feb 2015)

I do have another option to put a shed in a different place in my yard , i would have to measure it but i think i could probably get away with 7ft x 7ft / 7ft x 6ft .It would block out some natural light through one of my kitchen windows , but do you think sizewise it would be a better option as a hobby workshop , thanks Tony


----------



## brianhabby (16 Feb 2015)

Hi Tony, 

As said 43" does seem very tight with the internal dimensions being just over three feet. This would be tight even for a lathe but might just be feasible. The other machines like your bandsaw are likely to need more space.

Is it possible or practical to put other machines on wheels and move them outside when you need a bit more room. I am currently in the process of preparing a new workshop at home which will be much smaller than my current (rented) one and I will be putting all static machines on wheels to make working easier.

regards

Brian


----------



## Wildman (16 Feb 2015)

Why not build to the full width of the yard and include the yard door as a second entrance, Brick and part timber structure.


----------



## Woodchips2 (16 Feb 2015)

tony":307siuu5 said:


> I do have another option to put a shed in a different place in my yard , i would have to measure it but i think i could probably get away with 7ft x 7ft / 7ft x 6ft .It would block out some natural light through one of my kitchen windows , but do you think sizewise it would be a better option as a hobby workshop , thanks Tony


Hi Tony
That is a better size for a small workshop although blocking out part of the kitchen window is not ideal :? 

Perhaps another option would be to consider hanging your yard door to open out and maybe allow you to increase the width in your original position.

Regards Keith


----------



## tony (26 Feb 2015)

Hi folks , further to earlier posts, a decision has been made & I am going for a 7ft x 5ft tanalised shed from Malvern Timber, as recommended by someone on this site . My next question is about the base , they are telling me I need to make a 6" x 2" tanalised frame to sit the shed on , obviously I need to make a rectangular frame , but how many cross members ? do I need to put inside the frame to make it sturdy enough to take the weight . The heaviest piece of kit will be my lathe a Nova ( don't know the model ) but I think it takes about 26" between centres , lots of other smaller stuff also. Another question is when I cut the 6" x 2" to size , will I need to soak the ends in a preservative & what do you recommend , thanks for looking , cheers Tony


----------



## artie (26 Feb 2015)

If you can find out the direction of the floor runners in the shed it would make life easier for you, as you only need to cross them.

6" by 2" seems over kill for a 7' by 5' shed


----------



## Mainman (26 Feb 2015)

Hi Tony

My late father in law used a 6x4 shed for many years. He had a pillar drill and small table saw in there. He had a hatch that he could feed long lengths of timber into the saw. He just used to move all the contents out to do any work. As for the cuts on the timber you can buy a product called TanilithE (I think). This is the same stuff they use for treating the timber and is recommended for the end grain.

Good luck
Bernard


----------



## blackrodd (26 Feb 2015)

6"x 2" will span the 7' way being supported at each end, in a domestic situation.
What provisions have you made for the floor and what sizes are the timber and flooring material that is supplied?
You may wish to "beef up" the floor area of the lathe.
Regards Rodders


----------

